# Using Papaya peel for pectic enzyme



## Rhetoric (Aug 22, 2016)

I've read that the peel of 1/2 a papaya can be used as a substitute for a tsp. of pectic enzyme. My question is how to prepare it. Should it be doused with boiling water (the papaya is from a fruit store0? (Heat may destroy the pectic enzyme?) Sprayed with alcohol disinfectant? Large peelings or small? Put the peel in a blender first? Would appreciate advice from anyone who has used papaya peel, the specifics on how it was prepared. My fermentation of Kiwi Strawberry started a few days ago and I'm adding it now (just got hold of the papaya).


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 22, 2016)

The kind of Papaya I got was a green papaya, more like a veg than a fruit. I peeled the whole thing with a ceramic potato peeler, sans the seeds, added the peelings to the must, and froze some for later use. The guy who grows them says the whole fruit is rich in peptic enzyme. He also said the yellow sweet kind didn't have peptic enzyme.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 23, 2016)

I peeled the green papayas, 2, and added about 1/3 each to three vats I'm fermenting in. 12 hours later, there seem to already be results. The must seems less pulpy, and fermentation continues apace. I was also able to freeze the remainder. I used everything except the seeds.


----------



## aroniebronze14 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey did your practical become successful?


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 18, 2020)

aroniebronze14 said:


> Hey did your practical become successful?



I'm pretty certain you won't be getting a response to this post from three years ago. If you click on his username, he hasn't been seen on the site since Oct of 2016.


----------



## beano (Feb 19, 2020)

aroniebronze14 said:


> Hey did your practical become successful?


Old post I know but...
For what it's worth, at least in my neck of the woods, pectic enzymes are alot cheaper than papayas. Averaging $4.00 or more. I'd stick with the pectic enzymes. Better results and less hassle(mess).

Just my 02 worth.


----------

